# Gonna do a series on Joel Osteen... anyone interested ?



## BlackCalvinist (Oct 23, 2005)

Hey all....

Paul, Scott anyone else interested.....

I'd like to do a series on Joel Osteen and where his teachings fall short (that shouldn't be so hard  ) for my site.

Pretty much, I'd like to hit three or four major areas:

1. Osteen in the Public eye (a critique of his appearance on the Larry King Live Show)

2. The Power of Positive Preaching: The Good News According to Joel Osteen (critique of his basic teachings)

3. What Say Ye About Lakewood ? ( look here for what he teaches his new members during their 6 week intro to the Christian faith: http://www.lakewood.cc/site/PageServer?pagename=min_YBLNWorkshop )

The idea came to me tonight and although I could do all of the articles (and probably drag into about 5 articles), I figured I'd ask for help from the able-bodied men of the PB. 

Anyone interested ?

I'd like to keep the tone irenic, but stern and truthful in all of the articles, so we can diffuse the 'you're not walking in love' objections that typically come from folk in that crowd.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 23, 2005)

Sounds intresting to me! I have some friends I could send to check it out.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Oct 24, 2005)

Joel Osteen. Tall, Handsome, preaches positive soft motivating sermons. Now why would you want to pick on him


----------



## heartoflesh (Nov 16, 2005)

From: http://www.sacredsandwich.com/front.htm 

[Edited on 11-16-2005 by Rick Larson]


----------

